# Little Boo



## lyndym (Dec 16, 2012)

This past Monday, my boy bun Doc and I lost our little girl, Dora. 

Doc and Dora were both rescues that I adopted a little over two years ago. They were both little babies, and I saw them through being fixed and then bonded together. They were quite the pair - Doc's a little calmer, while Dora would greet me every time I came home and wouldn't hesitate to jump up onto the couch next to me, or right onto my lap! Sometimes my boyfriend and I would refer to her as Dora the Explorer; any place that could be squeezed into or climbed toward was never overlooked! Dora loved her treats and would get excited whenever I walked by with human food or opened and shut the refrigerator or was rustling a plastic bag that sounded like it might contain veggies. She hated to be held, but always loved to receive pets and made new friends with any human that came to visit.

Dora never had the strongest little bunny body.. Around her first birthday, she had a cold that took almost a month and three rounds of different meds to overcome! Before this past Thanksgiving, she started showing symptoms of gas. She hadn't stopped eating, drinking, or pooping, and didn't seem like she was in pain, but I brought her to our vet just in case. We started some meds, and I monitored her diet and other habits. She completed a round of the medication and showed improvement, but still had a rumbly tummy and seemed a little uncomfortable. Our vet advised to continue the meds for another round and to keep up the sensitive tummy diet. Dora never stopped eating, drinking, or pooping and never showed signs of pain, but this mild stasis must have tired out her little body too much over such a long period. She enjoyed her last salad and pets from her bunny daddy shortly before I found her after what must have been a seizure. Our vet was a great comfort in assuring that we both did all we could for her, and Doc has been quite the little trooper in keeping my spirits up.

Dora was a great little bun, and I am so lucky to have had her, if only for a short while. In saying goodbye to her, I mostly remember saying "thank you," for she was more than I ever could have hoped for in a first bun. I will miss her dearly, for she always knew how to brighten my day and bring a smile to my face.


----------



## Imbrium (Dec 17, 2012)

ray: binky free, Dora!


----------



## Mybunnybella (Dec 17, 2012)

So sorry to hear that. You did all you could. Binky Free Dora. ray:


----------



## MyBabyHasPaws (Dec 17, 2012)

So sorry for your loss *hugs* 
Binky free sweet Dora!


----------



## Chrisdoc (Dec 17, 2012)

Sweet little Dora who´s gone of to explore over the Rainbow Bridge. Lots of hugs and nose rubs for Doc...I have to say that´s a great name.


----------



## HEM (Dec 17, 2012)

We are so sorry to hear about Dora.
She looked so cute 
Binky free Dora


----------



## lyndym (Dec 17, 2012)

Thank you everyone! Missing Dora especially today, as she has now been gone for a week. Doc might get a few extra treats to enjoy for her.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Dec 17, 2012)

Our heart and prayers go out to you. 3 months ago I had to take our Coal in for a last vet visit and even though she was almost 14 it still tears me up. Rest in peace little Dora and binky free. :bunnyangel:


----------

